# Burstner Nexxo - all water taps failed after 2 months



## Nexxo55 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just arrived in France with our new Nexxo, having only used it for two weeks since purchase. Today, first the bathroom sink basin tap failed, then the kitchen sink, then the shower and now the toilet! Read about micro switch problems, but this is unreal! Resorting to buckets and watering can for water. Not yet sorted out the loo for tonight. Really fed up, so hope I can get to a sympathetic Burstner dealer tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you got a list and details of dealers, or do you want us to look them up for you.

cabby


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Could it be your water pump? ours went when we were in France so we now carry a spare.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if you can contact the dealer you bought it from, tell them the problem and get THEM to contact a dealer near where you are to get it fixed


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

dhutchy said:


> Could it be your water pump? ours went when we were in France so we now carry a spare.


It could indeed be the water pump. Its happened to me two or three times where the taps aren't delivering any water. The first time it happened, I just reached into the fresh water tank more in hope and desperation, got hold of the pump and gave it a bit of a shake and hey presto - Airlock. I could hear the pump going but no water was coming out.

Steve


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

When you say failed!!!!!!!!!!!
Please tell us precisely what happens
just as if you are describing it to an idiot (I qualify)
Including any sounds the taps or pump make
Kev


----------



## Nexxo55 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Update*

The taps failed successively, so not sure it is the pump. There was no audible odd indication from the pump, either when the first tap went, or when the others were still operating. After the first tap failed (no water when turned on), followed forum tip to slightly turn on kitchen tap and, hey presto, bathroom sink tap operated. However, once the others failed, that was no help. I am near Arras, and have found a Burstner dealer there, so here's hoping. Will try to post an update when we have diagnosis and (hopefully) the solution.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

It could well be the water pump having an air lock as has already been said, have you located it and had a mess about.

Paul.


----------



## Nexxo55 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Update 2*

Sunday evening and all the domestic lights have stopped working. What on earth is happening on this van?


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

What is the voltage reading of your leisure battery? Could be that the battery is failing, and the control panel has shut down. The problem with the taps could be that the leisure battery was too flat to run the pump - and now the lights. The failure of anything running on 12v should always prompt you to checking the source of the power - the battery. Over 12.6v means fully charged, 12.1v 50%, 11.6v 20%, 10.5v 0%. The control panel will shut it down before it gets too low in order to protect the battery.

DavidL


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I presume that you have found the details for;

Arras Vacances VDL
18 rue du Timon
62223 Saint-Nicolas
phone: +33321554217
[email protected]

distance: 2 km

They ARE open tomorrow from 0900 - 1200 and then from 1400 - 1900

http://www.arras-vacances.fr/

The two maps below show the detailed location and the general area of Arras.

I hope that you can identify what is happening.....

Dave


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,
I have a Burstner Nexxo and there is a water pump switch on the control panel. Have you inadvertently switched it off?


Cheers
Chris


----------



## Nexxo55 (Mar 28, 2014)

David. The battery is a healthy 13.6v, running off campsite mains at present. FYI I checked the fuses last night and they were OK.


----------



## Nexxo55 (Mar 28, 2014)

Chris. First thing I did was check the pump switch on the control panel. I recently started travelling with the pump switched off, having read a previous post about a dealer saying the pump should not be left permanently powered on.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Please do let us know what you find out today, it is a most alarming thing to happen and I hope that the dealer can identify and sort the problem rapidly so that your trip is not wrecked.

Dave


----------



## Nexxo55 (Mar 28, 2014)

Confession time - this morning, noticed the 12 volt light in the control panel wasn't on, so mercifully, the other taps and the lights now back in operation. Lessons learned: 1 - don't immediately assume the worst and 2 - follow the checklist when things start to go wrong. Too much to learn and too little time.

However, the Burstner dealer in Arras declared the bathroom tap unit dead. None in stock and unhappy about warranty work on foreign vans. So I followed bognormike's advice and contacted Southdowns in UK who offered to send the part out to another dealer, once I have found one able to do the work.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Nexxo55 said; * ....... once I have found one able to do the work.


Will that be in France or back in the UK ?

How long are you in France for?

Where will they send it? Do you have to find a dealer prepared to do the work first or will they find a suitable dealer for you?

Does this dictate where you will be going for your trip? Or can you manage without the bathroom tap for the duration of the trip and sort it out when you get back to the UK?

Sorry, to ask so many questions, but if there is anything that I can do to help, e.g. providing an address they can send it to if you are coming this way, then I am happy to offer such help as I can......

We are located roughly half-way between Bordeaux and Agen and I put Agen into the "Find a dealer" page;

http://www.buerstner.com/nc/uk/contact/find_a_dealer.html

There is one in Agen and another 7 within 125 km of Agen that "specialise in MH".

I do not, of course, know whether any of them would be prepared to do the work, only direct contact will ascertain that, but I would suggest that your dealer ought to be making some of the arrangements if you tell them the likely route that you might follow....

Happy to help, if I can though,

Dave


----------



## Nexxo55 (Mar 28, 2014)

Penguin

Thanks for your input. We are here for the next 5 weeks and I have now contacted several dealers in Central France, which are near our intended route south. One of them, near Bourges, has said they can get the part and fit it next week, so we will go for the certainty of that offer. In the meanwhile, we are able to use the bathroom sink tap by also slightly opening the kitchen sink tap to activate the pump, so passable but inconvenient.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Presumably;

Bourges Caravanes SARL Inter Service Loisirs
Route de la Charite RN 151
18390 Saint Germain du Puy

phone: +33248243140

[email protected]

www.inter-services-loisirs.fr

distance: 6.7 km

We stayed overnight (foc) at a lake near Bourges as we drove South, I will see if I can find it's details amongst our records.....

Dave


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

I have changed the taps in the kitchen and the bathroom in my Burstner, the one in the bathroom is a marine type that I bought from a chandlery in Calpe this year , perhaps this one will last longer.
It might be worth checking the micro switch, you should hear a click when activated if not take the top of the tap off and see if the micro switch needs tweeking.

John.


----------

